# Kavari and amdgpu-pro?



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2017)

Have a little mini box sporting an a8-7600.  Trying Kubuntu 16.04.3 because it's the last version supported by 17.40.  Do a full install,  then run apt-get update and upgrade...  a long process...  then install 17.40.  The entire build shows no errors,  I do a sudo reboot,  boots to a black screen.  All I can do is uninstall.  It's a little mini-itx board,  but has 8gbs 2100mhz ddr3,  a wd blue 750gb hd,  and runs win7 with the radeon driver just fine.  Am I missing something?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Have a little mini box sporting an a8-7600.  Trying Kubuntu 16.04.3 because it's the last version supported by 17.40.  Do a full install,  then run apt-get update and upgrade...  a long process...  then install 17.40.  The entire build shows no errors,  I do a sudo reboot,  boots to a black screen.  All I can do is uninstall.  It's a little mini-itx board,  but has 8gbs 2100mhz ddr3,  a wd blue 750gb hd,  and runs win7 with the radeon driver just fine.  Am I missing something?


Roll back to Gallium, or whatever was there by default.
Just a few days ago I had to deal with similar issues + some QT apps w/ acceleration, after an AMD driver update on an older Llano machine.
The webdev girl got so pissed at canonical & amd, that she just said "gimmethef$%^nwindowz!".


----------

